# Dirt 2 Mini review



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

Still in progress getting results as i type this out bit by bit so stay tuned

all settings tested are DX 11 as in ultra preset with 8xAA at 1680x1050 
all setting tested as DX10 are in High Preset with 8xAA at 1680x1050

Dx11 quick screen grabs at the view vehicles menu









Dx10 quick screen grabs for comparison









Catalyst 9.11 whql drivers
Crossfire DX11      28fps min 38fps avg
Single card DX11   26fps min 36fps avg

Catalyst 9.11 whql driver
Crossfire DX10      46fps min 58fps avg
Single card DX10   44fps min 57fps avg

Catalyst 9.11 hotfix driver
Crossfire DX11      42fps min 58fps avg
single card DX11   29fps min 44fps avg

Catalyst 9.11 hotfix driver
Crossfire DX10      53fps min 77fps avg
single card DX10   38fps min 61fps avg

alright with in game cockpit u can expect to take on average an 8fps hit from cockpit view compared to the benchmark which gives fairly consistent scores that are extremely accurate when compared to game play

DX11 gameplay 



























DX10 gameplay


























Alright now As far as racing games go i have to say Dirt2 is nothing more then an expansion of Grid thats it Graphics are nice but the only difference here is some tessellated water as far as gameplay its fun just like grid was fun just it dosent have the hardcore feel the older Colin games had. I guess all i can say is i seriously expected more gameplay is shallow controller support is shoddy just as it was with Grid all i really see here is what should a be a $20 expansion onto Grid theres no reason to pay retail for this game wait for it to hit bargin bin or get free with ur GPU eitherway in my honest opinion its a shiny rehash of Dirt1  with a Grid feel when gaming i dont feel like im in that trophy truck it feels more like an ATV from the older PS2 games. 

Fun Factor 8/10 what can i say crashing is still a blast but defeats the purpose
Graphics    6/10 nothing ground breaking its a console port to be blunt
Control      3/10 horrible controls they need to revamp there controller selection saitek P990 while old should work here no issue as its accepted by every other game i own except codemasters games
Overall       7/10 it makes the grade but barely leaves alot of room for improvement and that improvement is desperetly needed this is a rent it for PS3 / 360 beat it toss it game even with 2 free copies im not longer even intrested at this point


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

The DiRT 2 Hotfix fixes the CrossFire issue.  http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU41-Hotfix-to-improve-Dirt2-performance.aspx


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

im getting 2 it running it out of box right now as crossfire dosent work i might as well get the single card scores out of the way right? before i get into the real fun XD


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the hotfix improves performance for one card as well. They are standalone drivers really, so the previous drivers need to be uninstalled.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

well ill i already finished DX 10 and 11 with stock clocks with single card basically so ill update drivers in a few minutes and rerun the benchmarks again to confrim i got the same issue as you tho cant get FRAPS to work it flat out refuses to


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well ill i already finished DX 10 and 11 with stock clocks with single card basically so ill update drivers in a few minutes and rerun the benchmarks again to confrim i got the same issue as you tho cant get FRAPS to work it flat out refuses to



Yeah, I got the FRAPS thing too. You need to get the latest version. http://www.fraps.com/download.php


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

got it will rerun again soon need to do some optimization to my pc ie turn off shit that dosent need to be on XD


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 1, 2009)

only demo available?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

yea only the demo games not out till Dec 4th last i checked on steam


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 1, 2009)

When I saw the title, I was expecting a review of the game not benchmarks 

BTW - how is the game (based on the demo)?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

games fun fluid and im having a ball 

and the benchmarks are just to test DX10 vs DX11 with crossfire on and off etc etc

ill do play testing in a bit its a mini review and its a work in progress lol not atking here but im not paid to do this but im doing crossfire on and off and soon ill re overclock and do cpu overclock scaling with singe and crossfire to see how cpu usage effects dirt 2 i just need some time XD

also now that i have fraps working properly i can get proper screenshots uploaded soon as well i honestly saw NO difference between DX10 high and DX11 ultra aka tessalation etc at least in the benchmark hopefully in game as i test further it will become a different story. but so far DX11 in this game is non existant a few paltry features like say a flag waving sorry im to busy not crashing to look at a flag and admire it lol


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> games fun fluid and im having a ball
> 
> and the benchmarks are just to test DX10 vs DX11 with crossfire on and off etc etc
> 
> ...



Flags waving MAKE all the difference


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 1, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> When I saw the title, I was expecting a review of the game not benchmarks
> 
> BTW - how is the game (based on the demo)?


haha thats what i thought too,, jumped up and ran to video card box where dirt2 coupon was and activated it on steam    gulp


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 1, 2009)

where you get the demo?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

anyway be patient im working on it im working on it haha that and the game auto storing seperate benchmarks makes this easier 

demo : http://www.codemasters.com/downloads/details.php?id=39424


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 1, 2009)

game looks good, camera is shaky


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 1, 2009)

It is too bad that DX11 cannot save what a terrible disgrace this game is to Rally racing and Colin McRae's name.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

alright new drivers are installed and all background junk disabled next round of testing will be Crossfire DX11  lets see what happens shall we?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2009)

download at tpu downloads soon


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

game suffers from terrible TERRIBLE stutter butter smooth frame rates yet theres literally half sec pauses all over the place unacceptable at least in DX11 mode testing DX10 mode shortly

also the demo does not support my Saitek P990 pad go figure it just keeps getting better XD


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

there base results are up now on to ingame testing with the cockpit view the most demanding aspect of the game


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> game suffers from terrible TERRIBLE stutter butter smooth frame rates yet theres literally half sec pauses all over the place unacceptable at least in DX11 mode testing DX10 mode shortly
> 
> also the demo does not support my Saitek P990 pad go figure it just keeps getting better XD



I haven't gotten any stuttering. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7rBsN1UZPg

To try and fix it, try reinstalling your video drivers using this method: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone want to post up 2 of the same screens, one in DX11 and one in DX10, heck even another in DX9, would be nice to see a real high res, like 1920x1080/1920x1200 or something so we can enlarge and try to spot the differences.


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

There is no option for DX11/DX10/DX9. We need to figure out what options when turned to 'Ultra', make it DX11.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2009)

it looks amazing and i cant wait to get it but one thing i must say im dissapointed in is DX11  in all honesty and maybe its my lack of understanding what the diffirences actually are...but GRID looks just like that on my PC. so im confused as to what is supposed to look diffirent. though i will probably need to see more shots of the game to tell. *sigh* nothin ever looks as good as the DX show off demos microsoft makes right?


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

This game was not developed with DX11. DX11 features were added to the game. Things like tesselation you can't really notice (other than some things being a bit more round up close), real time water movement/interaction is DX11. Really if you want to see what DX11 can really do, you'll have to wait for a full blown DX11 game. I'm actually happier with DX11 now than I've ever been with DX10 which we know now was an utter joke. Perhaps you should just be happy knowing you didn't buy a DX11 card yet. Though really, it doesn't matter.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

give me more time ppl im working on DX10 screens of the view vehicles etc the biggest use of tessalation is in water and in the crowds  and erocker Ultra = DX11 effects in general anything set to higher or lower is DX10 at least for vista dx9 your going to have to specify it to run in DX9 which i didnt bother with because in all honesty most gamers out there have a dx10 gpu capable of running this game no issue as it stands its only at high AA ultra settings that we see things crash down  that said my biggest issue is the STUTTERING its horrendus v sync = no fix my framerate while worse with the 9.11 whql drivers was far better in overall playability basicall 9.11 hotfix drivers are a complete flop crossfire enabled? sure crossfire enabled and deliver good gameplay? no

anyway expect DX10vsDx11 screens soon

note with 1 gpu gameplay is silky smooth even at lower framerates theres no issue altho having proper fucking controler support just once would be nice seriously how god damn hard is it to implement the ability to assign buttons to a usb controller  -_-


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> my biggest issue is the STUTTERING its horrendus v sync = no fix my framerate while worse with the 9.11 whql drivers was far better in overall playability basicall 9.11 hotfix drivers are a complete flop crossfire enabled? sure crossfire enabled and deliver good gameplay? no
> 
> anyway expect DX10vsDx11 screens soon



I haven't gotten any stuttering at all. I posted a couple posts up on what I do to install CrossFire cards. I'm using the hotfix drivers.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

i reinstalled the driver to no avail i get stuttering no matter what with crossfire on with vsync on or off no matter the settings where as with the whql drivers i had no stuttering what so ever


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i reinstalled the driver to no avail i get stuttering no matter what with crossfire on with vsync on or off no matter the settings where as with the whql drivers i had no stuttering what so ever



Well then, use what works for ya! I'll try running some bench's myself to see how things are between CrossFire and a single card for myself.... after work. I hate work.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

lol do it im thinking somethings up either an issue with 2 crossfire bridges or something ill have to troubleshoot it more point is i KNOW i should be getting better frame rates but as ive expected with AMD / ATi it usually takes 2 driver revision to get something right


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol do it im thinking somethings up either an issue with 2 crossfire bridges or something ill have to troubleshoot it more point is i KNOW i should be getting better frame rates but as ive expected with AMD / ATi it usually takes 2 driver revision to get something right



You know, somebody had a bad bridge not too long ago and got stuttering. It could be the bridges. If you need an extra bridge shoot me a PM.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> This game was not developed with DX11. DX11 features were added to the game. Things like tesselation you can't really notice (other than some things being a bit more round up close), real time water movement/interaction is DX11. Really if you want to see what DX11 can really do, you'll have to wait for a full blown DX11 game. I'm actually happier with DX11 now than I've ever been with DX10 which we know now was an utter joke.



.........................................right.........im just saying i cant notice the diffirence. i wasnt bashing it or saying the game or DX11 was under developed. I just cant notice it. i will probably notice the diffirences as more titles come out. and other titles with DX11 will probably look better in time. Im just saying that nothing ever looks as good as they show in the API demos.

for example the way things are portraied something like this is supposed to be in game graphics


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

traced it down DO NOT change graphics settings between races etc change ur settings then restart the game the demo has severe performance degredation the more times u change the settings the more and more it will degrade till it comes to a crawl still frame rates are not stellar but in DX11 stutter is gone so its directly at the fault of the demo and how it handles graphics changes

preparing ingame dx11 screens for upload right now next up will be DX10 so hang tight


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 1, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> .........................................right.........im just saying i cant notice the diffirence. i wasnt bashing it or saying the game or DX11 was under developed. I just cant notice it. i will probably notice the diffirences as more titles come out. and other titles with DX11 will probably look better in time. Im just saying that nothing ever looks as good as they show in the API demos.
> 
> for example the way things are portraied something like this is supposed to be in game graphics
> 
> ...



That third image....is that the DX11 version of Zelda?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> That third image....is that the DX11 version of Zelda?



yes amazing what tesselation can do to someones image.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 1, 2009)

Runs pretty well on my system too bad the original DIRT game was so poorly optimized upon release.

4850 crossfire 512mb--- Ultra settings, 8xAA, 8xAF (in Catalyst), 1900x1200  min_fps=33, avg_fps=53


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

testing DX10 for comparisons now


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> download at tpu downloads soon



Link is active, took me just under 30mins on about 700-800KB/s....go go go!


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> .........................................right.........im just saying i cant notice the diffirence. i wasnt bashing it or saying the game or DX11 was under developed. I just cant notice it. i will probably notice the diffirences as more titles come out. and other titles with DX11 will probably look better in time. Im just saying that nothing ever looks as good as they show in the API demos.



I didn't say I disagree. Yah, those demos are always a sham (DX9, DX10 and lol remember those PS3 demos?) A couple of those pics you show are just rendered single frame images. Nothing any last generation card can't do.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 1, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> It is too bad that DX11 cannot save what a terrible disgrace this game is to Rally racing and Colin McRae's name.




Here here! I think this game has turned into a bad rally version of Need For Speed Underground/Pro Street. Heck even the menus look like Pro Street. Dirt was a serious Rally game, this seems like some sorta "Pimp My Rally Car":shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

INSTG8R said:


> Here here! I think this game has turned into a bad rally version of Need For Speed Underground/Pro Street. Heck even the menus look like Pro Street. Dirt was a serious Rally game, this seems like some sorta "Pimp My Rally Car":shadedshu



I agree. They got a bunch of dudes from the douchebag club to do this game. The racing itself is great, but it really doesn't have much to do with rally. Straight up, this game is Race Driver GRID on dirt tracks. Aside from the douchebaggery, I like it.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 1, 2009)

official demo added 40+FPS ....official demo +40  FPS with AMD patch added another 30FPS on my rig.Running 110+FPS now at 1920x1080 with all high and ultras in the selections.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

there finished if u want something else request it otherwise im wiping my hands of this game


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 1, 2009)

yes odd for a rally game and I also agree it seems like GRID or SHIFT off road style...I have not seen this in DX11 cuz of my cards but I think this is a decent graphic game in DX9...I will be getting this title as it is fun and at least I can play a DIRT game on windows 7  now ...I hope their shirt tails get scorched in hell for not adding Windows 7 compatibility to the original DIRT !:shadedshu


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

im wiping my hands of codemasters in general 90% of there games seem to be unoptimized for what they are have issues ore require a controller for decent play but they dont support many controllers and considering and seriously say this EVERY other game i own lets me use my contoller im not impressed by codemasters this time either Dirt Grid Dirt2 Overlord all fail to let me use my controller yet Streetfighter  RE5 DMC4 hell old school MGS2 substance hell it will even work with cyrsis if i wanted it to thus theres no excuse.  for dx9 game sure its brillant dx 10 or 11 and compared to other titles that use only a tiny fraction of whats avaible and this game seems to fall behind as i said its an EXPANSION to GRID should have aptly been named GRID The rally saga or something


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 1, 2009)

^^^^What controler do you use^^^^


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> I didn't say I disagree. Yah, those demos are always a sham (DX9, DX10 and lol remember those PS3 demos?) A couple of those pics you show are just rendered single frame images. Nothing any last generation card can't do.



lol the best one was the UT3 vid you remember that?...hahahahahaha ya right.


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im wiping my hands of codemasters in general 90% of there games seem to be unoptimized for what they are have issues ore require a controller for decent play but they dont support many controllers and considering and seriously say this EVERY other game i own lets me use my contoller im not impressed by codemasters this time either Dirt Grid Dirt2 Overlord all fail to let me use my controller yet Streetfighter  RE5 DMC4 hell old school MGS2 substance hell it will even work with cyrsis if i wanted it to thus theres no excuse.  for dx9 game sure its brillant dx 10 or 11 and compared to other titles that use only a tiny fraction of whats avaible and this game seems to fall behind as i said its an EXPANSION to GRID should have aptly been named GRID The rally saga or something



Someone will get it to work with your controller eventually. Xbox 360 controller has no issues. I enjoy the demo, so I'll be getting this game. Well I'm getting it for free since I bought a 58xx series.. if Diamond ever gets back to me.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 1, 2009)

Works on logitech's Rumblepad 2 as well.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

i got 2 copies i have one and the girl im seeing has one as she likes to game so ill still play in a sense and its this controller

http://www.saitek.com/uk/prod/p990.htm

and my controller does not work on ANY codemasters game but works for every other game on the market

my point is my controller has never been successfully recognized in any codemasters game


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2009)

i dont see any difference between dx10 and dx 11...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

there is 0 difference except for tessellation as far as i was able to tell


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

Specs: Phenom II x4 955 @ 3.8ghz, 4gb Crucial DDR3 1333mhz Cas 6, 2xHd5850 (stock clocks), Asus M4A79T Deluxe 2.6ghz North bridge, PCPower&Cooling 750W, Vista x64 SP2

Single 5850 1920x1200 all settings maxed:






5850 CrossFire 1920x1200 all settings maxed:


----------



## Exeodus (Dec 1, 2009)

For those having controller issues, try Xpadder.  It allows you to map keyboard settings to a controller.  I use it in GRID and it works great.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

well after seeing erockers frame rate i can honestly say that apparently crossfire isnt working for me even with the hotfix driver go figure

and i should have to use xpadder and lets face it xpadder defeats sensitivity of a analog stick when steering -_- point being i shouldnt have to use xpadder when every other game under the sun works fine and dandy

im also going to guess his ram + NB speed on top of 400mhz more then i have overclocked is helping feed the 5850 still i would expect more and apparently ill have to try and install the catalyst drivers a 3rd time


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

In your bios there should be some options for GFX1, GFX2 etc. Make sure both are set to AUTO and there is a third option for peer to peer that should be enabled. On the driver side, if you go through this step by step it should work: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502

After my computer was completely rid of my old video drivers, I had both 5850's installed with the bridges when I installed the 9.11 Dirt2 hotfix drivers.


*Leave your RAM where it's at for now. Try giving the north bridge a bump in frequency to see if it helps. Well, it will help anyways. 

*If you need to try out a different CrossFire bridge, just let me know.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks erocker been doing that since the beginning as far as installing reinstalling ATi drivers  just i always have bad luck with ATi driver but i look at it this way price to performance is worth the little hassel i get ill get it working eventually


----------



## i789 (Dec 1, 2009)

looks nice and seems the crossfire setup is slightly better than the single setup.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 1, 2009)

benchie







Every thing High and Ultra at 1920x1080


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice scaling for 4 gpu's!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

erocker im not sure but i honestly think im 100% cpu bound dropping AA from 8xAA to 2xAA did nothing to improve performance


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> erocker im not sure but i honestly think im 100% cpu bound dropping AA from 8xAA to 2xAA did nothing to improve performance



I'll try to re-create it. I'll try running at 3.4ghz and I'll just up my RAM latency to 7. What are you running your north bridge at?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> there is 0 difference except for tessellation as far as i was able to tell



ive looked really closely at these pics for comparison and can see nothing different. this is most definitely a console port hack job with the buzz of dx 11


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> ive looked really closely at these pics for comparison and can see nothing different. this is most definitely a console port hack job with the buzz of dx 11



Download the demo and try it out. You don't need DX11. Actually playing it I notice differences, though they are all very subtle. The game has good graphics regardless and it plays great. If you like GRID you'll like this game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

Phenom 940be so if i remember right NB is 1800mhz stock ie a far cry from the usual 2600-2800mhz we see around here thus why i say im probably cpu bottlenecked


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'll try to re-create it. I'll try running at 3.4ghz and I'll just up my RAM latency to 7. What are you running your north bridge at?



The screenie of my bench posted above is at 3.4 with the 21 multi ...sorry forgot to state that part....My wifie needed the house a Little hotter than normal and thus heat so I dropped the clock till she is feeling better and the house is back at 70.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> Download the demo and try it out. You don't need DX11. Actually playing it I notice differences, though they are all very subtle. The game has good graphics regardless and it plays great. If you like GRID you'll like this game.



im sure i will like it but i actually prefer racers for consoles.


----------



## lemode (Dec 1, 2009)

Obvious Disclaimer – I am not into racing games whatsoever. However…

I absolutely loved the game menus. Its whole layout is really appealing to me…from a design standpoint.

Working on something like that in Flash for a client.


----------



## newfellow (Dec 2, 2009)

This looks like shit. Would of expect a bit from DX11 being release title for ATI HD5xxx titles.

Although, even while saying it doesn't look the best I believe that somewhere belong the line I lost the idea that 'it should be a game' which I'm looking not does it look like my backyard.


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> im sure i will like it but i actually prefer racers for consoles.



Good lord man! Xbox360/PS3 controller + PC = Better console.



newfellow said:


> This looks like shit.


I don't understand at all? Does it look like a big brown turd out of a toilet on your screen? What would be a good looking game in your opinion? I think the game looks great.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 2, 2009)

Heres a link for the demo that just came out.
http://www.gamershell.com/download_53452.shtml


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 2, 2009)

So I notice you a have res. at 1680x1050 what type of Frame rate were you getting with Ultra high settings but no AA? I'm kind of curious to see if the Frame Rates are playable then or not. Preferably if you can show what you get on both Xfire and Single card. 
I'm thinking about buying the game not for the play but for testing out as you have. Just want to know what can I expect at that RES?



> TPU has a download section you know.. Fast TPU download here: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads...RT_2_Demo.html



Awesome never mind I will find out for myself!


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Heres a link for the demo that just came out.
> http://www.gamershell.com/download_53452.shtml



TPU has a download section you know.. Fast TPU download here: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1714/DiRT_2_Demo.html



20mmrain said:


> So I notice you a have res. at 1680x1050 what type of Frame rate were you getting with Ultra high settings but no AA? I'm kind of curious to see if the Frame Rates are playable then or not. Preferably if you can show what you get on both Xfire and Single card.
> I'm thinking about buying the game not for the play but for testing out as you have. Just want to know what can I expect at that RES?



I'm confused man. Of course frame rates will be playable without AA, they'll be better! Don't bother buying the game for testing, download the free demo, it has a benchmark built in.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 2, 2009)

OH...Didnt know he had loaded it onto the site yet.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 2, 2009)

> I'm confused man. Of course frame rates will be playable without AA, they'll be better! Don't bother buying the game for testing, download the free demo, it has a benchmark built in.



Sorry I worded it the wrong way. But I saw your post on the quick Download so I'm grabbing that right away! Thanx!

I just had some expendable cash and I didn't want to waist 6 hours of downloading it!


----------



## Asylum (Dec 2, 2009)

Heres my results with everything maxed out @ 1920x1200 and a single GTX285.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 2, 2009)

erocker any results for me at 3.4ghz 1800mhz NB ??


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 2, 2009)

Please don't shoot me for asking this question but on the DEMO it won't let me set the setting's to Ultra high. (For DX11) Now has it been stated before and I'm not noticing it.... is that option not available in the demo?
I have VISTA SP2 with the appropriate DX11 Update and a 5870 not sure why it's not working that high?


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2009)

Ultra should be listed under the presets.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 2, 2009)

> Ultra should be listed under the presets.



Yeah it should shouldn't it? But not only do I not have the Ultra capability (it's listed just won't let me select it.) But I also don't have a Benchmark area either!

I downloaded it from hear too.

Freaking really weird I'm going to try to download agin


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2009)

What drivers are you using? 

Dirt 2 hotfix drivers: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU41-Hotfix-to-improve-Dirt2-performance.aspx

DirectX update: http://www.microsoft.com/games/en-US/aboutGFW/pages/directx.aspx

Follow this guide: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 2, 2009)

> What drivers are you using?
> 
> Dirt 2 hotfix drivers: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...rformance.aspx
> 
> ...



I'm using 9.11 original AMD drivers. 

I don't have Xfire so I thought the HOT fix was for Xfire only. 

I will update my DX and will download again. If that doesn't work I will try the HOT fix. I will keep you updated!


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> erocker any results for me at 3.4ghz 1800mhz NB ??



Here you go. With CrossFire enabled.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 2, 2009)

I get a average of 18,500 frames and 75-65 fps with my dx9 GTX260 and q9550 overclocked to 4.0Ghz everything to the very maximum Ultra and 8xqsaa(the highest it will let me go) and 1440x900 does this game take advantage of quad cores?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 2, 2009)

yup its the CPU holding me back then cause thats just about where i hit on average granted ur gpus are overclocked and mine are not so yea at this moment its clearly the DDR2 and NB holding me back good to know just means this game prefers the AM3 platform compared to the AM2 platform  thanks erocker u helped me out at least now i know its not my system just the 940BE is to long in the tooth for a 5850 crossfire setup


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 2, 2009)

I get an average of 59FPS with preset to high and the rest set to ultra that i can set to. 1920x1200 with 8xaa

And why for fucks sake is there water in the middle of the desert randomly in a track? That has to be the dumbest thing ive ever seen.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2009)

hmmmm i gonna have a shot of this demo, it better run good, not DX10 all over again!


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> What drivers are you using?
> 
> Dirt 2 hotfix drivers: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU41-Hotfix-to-improve-Dirt2-performance.aspx
> 
> ...




Hey Erocker, do you have to use the CCC 9.11 Drivers for this cause Im using the CCC 9.10 and the 9.11 ones were really shit to me, i got huged dip in performance in all games i play so i went back to 9.10 and everything iz peachy, just wanted to know do i only require the hotfixes and DX update for this demo man, cheers


My bad for posting twice!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> I agree. They got a bunch of dudes from the douchebag club to do this game. The racing itself is great, but it really doesn't have much to do with rally. Straight up, this game is Race Driver GRID on dirt tracks. Aside from the douchebaggery, I like it.




Yeah the racing is still racing and looks, runs and feels great. IF I pick this one up it will be on my PS3...


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2009)

ooooohh sweet, I got average FPS 58.65 and minimum was 51.32 on the morocco benchmark track. settings was 1920x1080 8xMSAA with my HD5870, cant complain about that, but how do you know if the game iz running in DX11 mode, I set the presets to ultra, the game looked good but not great It looked like my PS3 demo version but higer res and AA support can anyone say DX11 marketing hype lmao!!!


----------



## FilipM (Dec 2, 2009)

I can run the game maxed out with my system specs at 1680 x 1050 with 2x MSAA. In the cockpit on Morroco when driving i stay steady around the 65FPS mark. I looked up at the on screen display from the MSI Afterburner as often as i could without distracting myself, lol Im happy 

We'll see how much of an improvement the new pc im getting makes later on this week 



Other than that, the game has decent phisycs, not the best in the world, it won't be compared with Richard Burns Rally for the realism, but it's one hell of an improvement over Dirt 1! It reminds me very much of Colin McRae 2004 just with fancy graphics and some better FFB on the steering wheel.



PS. Anyone under the 3:00 mark on Morroco with the Eclipse GT?


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2009)

I was expecting much more, but thats hype BS for ya


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Chaos can you overclock your cpu anymore than that? I wanna try and estimate the performance ill be getting when i upgrade to 5870. Cause your getting about the same avg as me but your cpu is slower.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 2, 2009)

anyone that uses a Phenom II dont worry about clock speed didnt see any improvement upping my Clock speed in Dirt2 BUT taking my NB from 1800mhz all the way to 2400mhz resulted in a 13FPS MINIMUM gain and 20fps gain on the average   thanks to erocker for testing his 955 for me clearly the 940BE was starved on NB bandwidth


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey Erocker, do you have to use the CCC 9.11 Drivers for this cause Im using the CCC 9.10 and the 9.11 ones were really shit to me, i got huged dip in performance in all games i play so i went back to 9.10 and everything iz peachy, just wanted to know do i only require the hotfixes and DX update for this demo man, cheers
> 
> 
> My bad for posting twice!



Use the Dirt 2 hotfix drivers in the link. Do the uninstall/reinstall link too.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 3, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Hey Chaos can you overclock your cpu anymore than that? I wanna try and estimate the performance ill be getting when i upgrade to 5870. Cause your getting about the same avg as me but your cpu is slower.



Sry bro, wont let me get past 3.5ghz, northbridge gets way too hot cause my mobo have really cool but really shit heatsinks on it, so I left it at 3.5ghz, Im content with that, but your overclock on your core i5 @ 4.6ghz iz nuts man, plus ur memory is running at the fastest DDR3 speed I've seen.

So your getting the same fps as me, its obvisouly because of ur CPU overclock and Im assuming ur running it in DX10 with that GTX280, Im not sure if theres a big performance drop when running in DX11 mode but I know that the HD5870 will perform much better than ur GTX280


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 3, 2009)

> So your getting the same fps as me, its obvisouly because of ur CPU overclock and Im assuming ur running it in DX10 with that GTX280, Im not sure if theres a big performance drop when running in DX11 mode but I know that the HD5870 will perform much better than ur GTX280



I wonder why I'm not getting Frame Drops that large when I am running in DX11. I have a single DX11. Res. 1680x1050 5870 @ 850/1200 Ultra settings @ 8XAA Averaging about 58.8Fps Min 53FPS. Will take screen shot to post.........

Not sure but it's not letting me take screen shot right now. But I'm getting really decent FRAME RATES at 1680x1050 with a single 5870


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2009)

looks like the 60 fps limit is only in windowed mode.. just got 73 fps on the new vga test system


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 4, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> I wonder why I'm not getting Frame Drops that large when I am running in DX11. I have a single DX11. Res. 1680x1050 5870 @ 850/1200 Ultra settings @ 8XAA Averaging about 58.8Fps Min 53FPS. Will take screen shot to post.........
> 
> Not sure but it's not letting me take screen shot right now. But I'm getting really decent FRAME RATES at 1680x1050 with a single 5870




Well we are getting the same average FPS but our minimum iz where you slighty beat me by 2 FPS probably because of the resolution, Im at 1920x1080, ur 1680x1050, same AA and my HD5870 iz OC to 880mhz GPU & 1275mhz Memory so upping the Res and GPU clocks kinda helps a bit


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 4, 2009)

> Well we are getting the same average FPS but our minimum iz where you slighty beat me by 2 FPS probably because of the resolution, Im at 1920x1080, ur 1680x1050, same AA and my HD5870 iz OC to 880mhz GPU & 1275mhz Memory so upping the Res and GPU clocks kinda helps a bit



CC my 5870 overclocks actually very nicely! I have had mine up @ 950/1350 on stock volts without crash. But I lowered it back down waiting that hopefully ATI will unlock the overclocks by an Update. If they don't I will raise it back up but right now it runs everything beautifully with out it. Even Crysis I am getting around 40FPS average.
But I just saw the review here and saw that most people were getting lower FPS than that with their single 5870's. So I decided to throw my out put here..... to maybe suggest that something was wrong with their settings. 
But that's great to hear that I'm not the only one who is able to play a DX11 game with wonderful FPS! 

But maybe I just looked at this post too quick. Maybe people are getting better FPS in the game. I have a new found respect for my 5870! It's a great 1st gen card!


----------



## newfellow (Dec 5, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> It is too bad that DX11 cannot save what a terrible disgrace this game is to Rally racing and Colin McRae's name.



I just have to +1 for that.. Hell there's way better looking & feeling CMRally's out there. 

For one who the hell says I wanna even try another car? and looks of it this game as well like GRID pushed me to drive everything else but a scooter which I'm pretty sure gonna be in next release too. Wish they at codemasters would actually take step back and think 'What was fun to play..'.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 8, 2009)

completely pissed Dirt2 is out yet i cant download it from steam even tho you can buy the god damn game from them this is why i buy my games the old fashioned way in a box at least then i physically have something to be pissed at instead of a bunch of 0s and 1s on server miles away from me


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2009)

You can now donload it on Steam. Finally.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 9, 2009)

BOUT DAMN TIME -_- Dec 4th my ass took till the 8th and it was late  then man sometimes i hate steam but now its time to get me some Dirt2 action going and try the real game out was tired of the same 2 races


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm loving the game. It looks beautiful. The track in Croatia looks amazing.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 9, 2009)

game looks great but im seriously tired of the LONG videos and being treated like im 4 years old codemasters game just from first loading it has turned me off completely from buying any more games last i checked im not an idiot i dont need to be spoon fed how to choose a race or change settings nor do i care about cool videos at entrance to there game i want to load the game and play the game spend 10 mins jumping through the stupid hoops to play the first race unnacceptable.

am i being harsh maybe but after 4 days delay and then this spoon feeding me bs its left a bad taste already


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> game looks great but im seriously tired of the LONG videos and being treated like im 4 years old codemasters game just from first loading it has turned me off completely from buying any more games last i checked im not an idiot i dont need to be spoon fed how to choose a race or change settings nor do i care about cool videos at entrance to there game i want to load the game and play the game spend 10 mins jumping through the stupid hoops to play the first race unnacceptable.
> 
> am i being harsh maybe but after 4 days delay and then this spoon feeding me bs its left a bad taste already



Lol, yeah the beginning sucked. I'm on Malaysia now and it looks amazing.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 9, 2009)

anyone having an issue with the steam version and 30fps lock.  the game will not go over 30fps.  in the benchmark its 29.8 minimum and 30.1 average.  really need to fix that


----------



## shevanel (Dec 9, 2009)

im gettings 40 fps solid most of the time but i do notice the stuttering as well. I also notice there is only 5% max cpu usage when I'm playing. Maybe there is an updated needed for cpu? i know a couple games that had a patch to update cpu usage and identification.

I am playing some more tonight, I want to see some of the night races.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 9, 2009)

I had vsync on in the settings,  I guess there is an issue with vsync and ati maxing out at 30fps cap.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 9, 2009)

if this doesnt wanna make you go find a long dirt road to speed on then i don't know what will

Me dirt 2 vid #1

DX11 features exposed
Video # 2

Lighting
water ripple
dust
flags


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 9, 2009)

yup its official i hate codemasters more then i do EA or Activision 

controller support is non existent hate using xpadder it defeats the purpose of using a controller to begin with.  bah guess ill let the game digitally rot on my HDD


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 9, 2009)

shevanel said:


> if this doesnt wanna make you go find a long dirt road to speed on then i don't know what will
> 
> Me dirt 2 vid #1
> 
> ...





Great vid man, that HD5770 looks like it runs it pretty well


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 11, 2009)

Boy it took loong to get playing  First download 10GB of steam, then it tried to install stuff, but hang on GamesForWindowsLive, manual install fixed that. Needed to make GFWL account, hit another cd-key there, then all the video and blaablaa.

Think it was 15min from the start to first race  Well at least the game looks awesome and silky smooth maxed. Plus points for detecting right resolution and GFX settings weren't the lowest either at start. Oh and XBoX360 pad is soo good in this. Glad I bought that thing a while back, liking the buttons mapped in most games. Even GFWL had B button up there for back.

Tried the demo with keyboard and the menu system was hard to go through, with pad I like it and looking around also helps with the immersion. Replay with pad is from another planet, you can't get anywhere near the experience with keyboard&mouse. I'm actually looking at replays now and forwarding & rewinding in slow motion some close hits and generally spinning the camera around to what ever direction I feel like.

Now the driving part, didn't feel that great with keyboard. Way over sensitive, but that was fixed in the control sensitivity settings. With pad it just felt right. Yeah it's still way too sensitive, but settings are there to tweak. I even use the flashbacks now, as the replay control is easy with pad.

Overall I'm impressed, especially after all the critic I've read about the game. For a 'free' game (got it with my processor) that looks good, runs good, sounds good (liking the Rapture 3D thing wit headphones surround) and plays good, not bad at all.

Have to play more to be sure and get better with pad, but so far it's fun  (might be a bit biased, as it's the only game I have installed. Still missing side panels on computer )


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 11, 2009)

I just got it and tried it. Mixed feelings so far, maybe i aint used to the handling yet. But man does it look good when water splashes on your screen!


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 11, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> I just got it and tried it. Mixed feelings so far, maybe i aint used to the handling yet. But man does it look good when water splashes on your screen!



Move the linearity to 0 (default is 4), will help.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 11, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Move the linearity to 0 (default is 4), will help.



And what will that change? Btw I play on a cheapo ps2 style joypad and its works (someone ^ had probs with the controller)


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 11, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Move the linearity to 0 (default is 4), will help.



Now that's much better thanks.


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 11, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> And what will that change? Btw I play on a cheapo ps2 style joypad and its works (someone ^ had probs with the controller)





assaulter_99 said:


> Now that's much better thanks.



It'll make steering linear, as in every control action has the same effect or every part of axis.

Wuhuu, 171th on the tournament track. Looked the JollyRoger's ghost or what he was in the lead last and he was driving in the walls..

Well mine wasn't a clean lap eitheir, had contacts, but not anything that was meant as a speed boost. Wanted to try different settings and took restart, that alse reset the fastest time I had got so far


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 11, 2009)

> I had vsync on in the settings, I guess there is an issue with vsync and ati maxing out at 30fps cap.



I am noticing the same thing on Steam downloaded game. I just did this last night. Well I also have been getting locked most of the time at 30FPS when Vsync is on. But since I have read this thread and now take off Vsync I average 58.9 FPS @1680/1050 with 4xAA . 
So my question is does anyone know if they have come out with a fix for this or not? I don't like the tearing I get when I leave Vsync off.

Or will we just have to wait for ATI to bring out 9.12 Drivers.


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 12, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> Well I also have been getting locked most of the time at 30FPS when Vsync is on. But since I have read this thread and now take off Vsync I average 58.9 FPS @1680/1050 with 4xAA .
> So my question is does anyone know if they have come out with a fix for this or not? I don't like the tearing I get when I leave Vsync off.



In the mean time, lower the graphics setting that you get over 60fps most of the time and you should get 60FPS with vsync on too.

I don't use vsync ever, but shouldn't triple buffer help with it? 40FPS instead of 30 FPS in intense spots.


----------



## burtram (Dec 12, 2009)

I just have to pop in here and get this off my thoughts... In my blunt opinion, this shouldn't be considered a Dirt sequel, but a spin-off, it should be called "X-Games: Dirt Edition" or GRID: X-Games edition... lol. I mean why do we have to race the same 2 tracks per country 20 times.. wheres all the classic rally cars from the first Dirt game? And why oh why did they take out Hill Climb? For me, the game is also really only playable after you mute the music, and all things related to speech; then you can just race and enjoy it (until you end up racing the same tracks over and over, then you get numb to it).


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 12, 2009)

> In the mean time, lower the graphics setting that you get over 60fps most of the time and you should get 60FPS with vsync on too.
> 
> I don't use vsync ever, but shouldn't triple buffer help with it? 40FPS instead of 30 FPS in intense spots.



Why would Lowering your Graphics help? Wouldn't turning things up help more if you are trying to achieve that? The more maxed out you have things the lower the FPS. 
So what I did was turn off Vsync and play the game @ 1680x1050 with 8XAA On Ultra preset. This gets me to have the following FPS....

Max. 65 to 70FPS
Avg. 55 to 60 FPS
Min. 48 to 55 FPS

So is that what you were trying to explain. But correct me if I'm wrong I thought Vsync was the correct thing to do with game so Your FPS wasn't flying off the map? Thanks


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 12, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> Why would Lowering your Graphics help? Wouldn't turning things up help more if you are trying to achieve that? The more maxed out you have things the lower the FPS.
> So what I did was turn off Vsync and play the game @ 1680x1050 with 8XAA On Ultra preset. This gets me to have the following FPS....
> 
> Max. 65 to 70FPS
> ...



I think you got it wrong. This explains it better than I could and would know:
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=928593

Basically you need above refresh rate always, if you want 60fps with vsync on. When the framerate drops under 60 FPS the game (every game) will run at 30 FPS. Lower settings would result in higher minimum framerate -> more 60FPS gaming. 

Your average is actually pretty close, if it was 60 to 65 FPS then I'd think vsync on would result in smooth playing. Minimum being 48FPS you should get 40 FPS minimum all the time with vsync + triple buffering on.

Downside of triplebuffer couple years back was that it uses more VRAM, but with todays (1GB) cards we have plenty of that to spare, even with high res + AF/AA. Just don't know how it works today, NVIDIA control panel seems to have it global settings, but is it applied to D3D too or just OpenGL games (basically none of those these days).

RivaTuner has D3DOverrider that should do the trick for triple buffer in D3D games, but don't know more as I like vsync off.

btw. quite a beast that 5870 is. Got someting like 45FPS min and 65 avarage with 1680x1050 ultra and 4xAA/16xAF. And this is without the DX11 stuff. Though the game benchmark is weird, now it was some stadium track, first time it was a long baja race. Think it uses last track you raced on?


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 12, 2009)

> I think you got it wrong. This explains it better than I could and would know:
> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=928593
> 
> Basically you need above refresh rate always, if you want 60fps with vsync on. When the framerate drops under 60 FPS the game (every game) will run at 30 FPS. Lower settings would result in higher minimum framerate -> more 60FPS gaming.
> ...



No I do understand what you are saying and I explained myself because I was pretty Tired last night and just wanted to get too bed....... Yes your theory is correct. Plus because my averages are so close to 60FPS I should be running pretty smooth when Vsync is enabled. But for some reason it is not acting the way it should. 
After I wrote you back last night I played a couple of levels. I also played the most graphically intense levels I could find. When I Wrote my FPS on the last post I was guesstimating...... A more accurate account is as follows......

Max.... 65 to 70
Avg.... 58 to 62
Low.... 53 to 58

Now I can post Screen shots if this would help but I don't think it would. But I might post the benchmark results just to show ya. Those results would be @ Vsync off 1680x1050 Ultra 8XAA

See that is what I was originally trying to explain though......... I don't drop down to the 30FPS range at all. This is on a single 5870 @ 850/1200. I read through other posts and I see others getting lower FPS than I in this game(with comparable setup's) So this might be hard to believe for some but it is true. It just seems like there is something else wrong......... because why should I have to lower my Graphics when without V-sync I am perfectly capable of playing the game on DX11 settings......... I'll run the bench BRB

Well for some odd reason it won't let me....... Get a screen shot in Dirt 2. All that will come back is a black screen when I try to paste it. 

Anyway I got ......

Board  .... London
Avg    .... 55.8
Min     .... 47.8
1680x1050 @ Ultra DX11 8xAA

Now that is a little lower than I told you but that's because it is a Benchmark stressing it to the most graphical point in the game. 
So I should if we took these marks....... With Vsync on be getting around a 45FPS to 50FPS but I don't. But I don't get that even with Triple Buffering on.
I will also add that Idid not have the same problem when running the Demo.

I have to figure out why I can't get a screen shot so I can show you


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 12, 2009)

Here you go the first couple are @ 5870 850/1200 1680x1050 Ultra setting DX11 8xAA Vsync off Benchmarks..... and my clock set ups..... then I will also post the same things with Vsync on......






















Now I will post with Vsync on......


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 13, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> It just seems like there is something else wrong......... because why should I have to lower my Graphics when without V-sync I am perfectly capable of playing the game on DX11 settings......... I'll run the bench BRB
> 
> Anyway I got ......
> 
> ...



With vsycn on the game can run at either 60fps or 30fps, it can't run anything else in between. If the FPS in the current scene without vsync would be under 60 fps, it'll run @30fps.

Your vsync on benchmark only gives 32.5fps and that means the game runs @ 30fps most of the time. Why I'm telling you to lower your setting is to get the game running 60fps most of the time. It has nothing to do how well the game runs without vsync. With vsync on you have to get above 60fps average, best scenario would be above 60fps minimum, in which case the game would run @ 60fps all the time.

Demo not giving you problems is most likely because it ran a good 10fps better than the retail version does :/

For triple buffer, if you see no improvement, then it's not working.

Now try this just for me, even if you don't believe it. Stick in medium settings on the game and try the benchmark with vsync on. Avarage should be muuuuch closer to 60fps than it is now.

In the end it comes to which is worse, a bit of tearing @ 50fps+ or game running @ 30fps


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 13, 2009)

> With vsycn on the game can run at either 60fps or 30fps, it can't run anything else in between. If the FPS in the current scene without vsync would be under 60 fps, it'll run @30fps.
> 
> Your vsync on benchmark only gives 32.5fps and that means the game runs @ 30fps most of the time. Why I'm telling you to lower your setting is to get the game running 60fps most of the time. It has nothing to do how well the game runs without vsync. With vsync on you have to get above 60fps average, best scenario would be above 60fps minimum, in which case the game would run @ 60fps all the time.
> 
> ...



I misunderstood.... I thought you said that it could run 40FPS if that was the min you had or 50 FPS if that was the min you had..... Sounds good bud thanks for the help

It doesn't matter anyway because I am getting such good FPS anyway with it maxed out..... That I just decided to leave it that way. The Tearing that I am getting really isn't that bad and after awhile you get used to it..... So my game basically plays sooth anyway. IU am just so anal with getting things worked out that is all.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 15, 2009)

jeeesh just saw baja500 on tv and guess what, back to playing dirt2, again, game looks awesome


----------



## johnspack (Dec 15, 2009)

Game rocks at 16:10 at 1920x1200 on my little gtx280, lots of fun!  Nice graphics!  Too bad it seems to run only under win7, vista x64 ,not xp64,  good thing I run both....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Game rocks at 16:10 at 1920x1200 on my little gtx280, lots of fun!  Nice graphics!  Too bad it seems to run only under win7, vista x64 ,not xp64,  good thing I run both....


Did you have a save game corruption message on XP x64?  I can play the game but I won't be able to save anything because of that.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2009)

Gotta say I love the game not a bad thing about it and I can confirm the Log. Rumble Pad 2 works great.


----------

